# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  S Voice, intelligent personal assistant, Samsung, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung

S Voice on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S5 S Voice vs. iPhone 5S Siri 

Published on Apr 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Alex Hawkinson Demos SmartThings at SDC 2014 

Published on Nov 12, 2014




> SmartThings founder and CEO, Alex Hawkinson, demos how SmartThings and Samsung can integrate live on stage at the Samsung Developer Conference in San Francisco.


Article "Video: SmartThings working with Gear S voice prompts"

by Nate Swanner
November 12, 2014

----------

